# Slab Bench



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 18, 2017)

Finished this bench up for a customer recently, made from honey locust. It's going with a slab dinning table she has but is indian rosewood, which finding the right slab was pretty impossible. This slab was rather wide so cut the front down that'll be facing the table, figure it'll be easier for sitting and not look bad. She wanted steel legs to match her table so I obliged, look better than hair pin legs that's for sure haha. Finished it with general finishes enduro var which has become my go to finish for water based. 

http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/3CA993FD-D55B-4BB0-902B-297EAC3789CA_zpsjsupeso1.jpg
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/4C3ADCA6-8F75-4C24-A7D1-2347B464B042_zpszqvzo2ai.jpg
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/55BC7D01-BBC2-49FC-9847-E6B7A03665BF_zpshvqmgpc8.jpg
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/88F4467F-D1C5-4264-BF6E-81FDA5FB4175_zps1gvlxxpd.jpg

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 18, 2017)

I like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 18, 2017)

And it's formal too - has a bowtie! 

In all seriousness, very nice job. Hope she is happy with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 18, 2017)

I like it. Did you make the legs yourself as well?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice....real nice.


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 18, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 18, 2017)

The100road said:


> I like it. Did you make the legs yourself as well?


No I did not, she ordered them, but I have been wanting to get a welder and learn to do that, always seem to want to try something new all the time haha.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 18, 2017)

good looking bench Joseph! just remember not to lean back and to unbuckle your belt after a big feed, you might keep going


----------



## larry C (Apr 21, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## TimR (Apr 21, 2017)

I like it! The legs give a solid look without overpowering the slab.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 21, 2017)

I like it! The legs are simple enough to let the wood do the talking.


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 21, 2017)

@Gixxerjoe04 - It's going with a slab dinning table she has but is indian rosewood, which finding the right slab was pretty impossible.

I know an arborist in my area (5 blocks away) that has Indian Rosewood slabs milled air drying fer several years. In Ft Lauderdale, Fl. area.
Most of it is crotches with natural egde.

What size you need fer the table??


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 21, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> @Gixxerjoe04 - It's going with a slab dinning table she has but is indian rosewood, which finding the right slab was pretty impossible.
> 
> I know an arborist in my area (5 blocks away) that has Indian Rosewood slabs milled air drying fer several years. In Ft Lauderdale, Fl. area.
> Most of it is crotches with natural egde.
> ...


She already has the table, I found one place down in florida with slabs but none of them fit the bill. Plus the big ones were pricey and still weren't that great. Of course she bought the table from some big company I would assume and not handmade by someone intelligent because it was a bunch of boards glued together, faux live edge, looked like crap haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

